# 90 gallon build



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i have the beaslbob method in my 54 gallon, and i want to use the peat moss, sand in this one but i dont really want the gravel on top of the sand. Is there a special sand that i should use instead of playsand, i really want a natural look instead of gravel on it, somthing different as well, would that work or im in dreaming in the clouds. it will have driftwood and alot of live plants in it as well


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Doesn't Beaslbob use a red clay/gravel type substrate? (I think it looks a little different from regular gravel, but I could be wrong.)


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

have you tried looking into pool filter sand?


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've read that you dont want to completely cover your substrate with sand/gravel because the soil needs to breath to help with the bacteria. Is this try? Also read that having sand as the final layer can turn colors as well. But I'm thinking with a good clean up crew that this will all take care of itself, am I wrong? Thanks, Joe


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Although I have read to never do it, I like the idea of peat underneath. Tractor Supply Company sells a product called safe-t-zorb that is about $5 for 40lbs. If it were me I'd make that my only other layer. It is very natural looking. I use it in my 75g and my plants seem to do so well in it to have cost me nearly nothing compared to all my other tanks with eco-complete. It uses a few different types of clay in it and the plants love it.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Can pool sand be used overtop of a 1in base of soil without causing issues? Also is a 1in base of soil really enough or should be be 2 or better?


----------

